# Do I have to pay duties at the Italian border on items purchased in Switzerland?



## Bec0203 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am thinking of puchasing goods in the outlet centre just over the Italian border in Switzerland and sending them to Australia to sell. The problem is I believe you must pay a duty at the Italian border on items over about 200 euro (I think).

Does anyone know of a reason I wouldn't be allowed to send the items via the Swiss postage service? I am Australian with permission to live in Italy. I assume the Swiss service would be more efficient and reliable than the Italian one.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello, I live near FoxTown and also in Italy. You can post them directly from Switzerland. If you are in no hurry for them to arrive in Australia then post them with "Normale" service. If you want them in a hurry then "Poste A" which will be a lot more expensive.
Postal rates are comparable between Switzerland and Italy.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

To answer your main question, you could ask for the Tax Free paperwork at Fox Town but if you buy lots of small items it will probably not be worth it. If its more expensive items then you stop at Swiss customs on way out to get the paperwork stamped. Swiss VAT is about 8%. You would then have to declare the merchandise at Italian customs and pay the 21% vat. So best to post directly from Switzerland .


----------



## Bec0203 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, it's been really helpful. Cheers.


----------

